# Phragmipedium kovachii Denmark



## Birgit (Jan 27, 2020)

Just to show you my kovachii i bloom. 
Last year I only had one flower but now it gives me 3. The third one is slowly developing and not visible at the fotos.
Very pleased with it, hope you'll enjoy the beauty of it too.

Kind regards-

Birgit


----------



## KateL (Jan 27, 2020)

Lovely!


----------



## abax (Jan 27, 2020)

It is a wonderful color. Excellent growing.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2020)

Lovely, thanks for sharing. Congrats, the club of kovachii bloomers is very small.


----------



## Birgit (Feb 7, 2020)

Much obliged, it's such a beauty.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 8, 2020)

Superb!
David


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 9, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## ScientistKen (Feb 11, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## Markhamite (Feb 20, 2020)

These flowers are so huge. Love the colour.


----------



## musa (Feb 21, 2020)

wonderful!


----------



## gego (Feb 21, 2020)

Excellent!!! Am very inclined to get one, what is the leaf span of this species?
Where did you get yours? Petals look flat.
Thanks


----------



## Birgit (Feb 25, 2020)

gego said:


> Excellent!!! Am very inclined to get one, what is the leaf span of this species?
> Where did you get yours? Petals look flat.
> Thanks


The leaf span was18 cm, it's the second bloom. 
It's a "high maintenance" plant, I think. Bought it a few years back from a deutsch guy I know.
Thanks


----------

